# Fall Portrait Session - and my new baby!



## twocolor (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, I'm back to shooting part time after my 4 month maternity leave - I'll go to full time after the holidays when baby is a bit older!

Did a senior session in the fall leaves the other day. I started editing them today and wanted to share some of my favorites so far!

1.






2.





3.





4.





and one of my new little son


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2010)

"New baby" ...  I thought you meant you got a new camera.... 









 Nice work!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Oct 18, 2010)

I like very much!


----------



## Wendy Mayo (Oct 18, 2010)

Great senior pics, but the baby stole the show!


----------



## chmille (Oct 18, 2010)

I think these are great images.  The only thing is that in number 3 her foot is bothering me but other than that I love them!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice stuff on the girl. And congratulations on the cute new baby boy! Awesome, "Mom". He's got an adorable expression on his face in that shot, and I love the pose he's in.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 18, 2010)

tirediron said:


> "New baby" ... I thought you meant you got a new camera....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's hillarious!!!  I think a new camera would have been less expensive!! And I would be a lot more rested!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Nice stuff on the girl. And congratulations on the cute new baby boy! Awesome, "Mom". He's got an adorable expression on his face in that shot, and I love the pose he's in.


 
Thanks Derrel!  In my years of photographing babies, I learned the trick.  It involves baby being under 2 weeks old, a heater, a recording of white noise, and the vibrating piece off of a baby bouncer.  Baby will sleep like a log and you just pose them like play dough!!


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 25, 2010)

twocolor said:


> In my years of photographing babies, I learned the trick.  It involves baby being under 2 weeks old, a heater, a recording of white noise, and the vibrating piece off of a baby bouncer.  Baby will sleep like a log and you just *pose them like play dough!*!



This has to be the most amusing and best advice for baby photography I've ever read 

Great shots and congrats on the new family member! :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2010)

twocolor said:


> ... and you just pose them like play dough!!


 
This is the funniest advice I've read on here in ages! 

Congratulations to your precious new little one! Enjoy the time (including the exhaustion!) while he's still so little. My "baby", my forever youngest, is 17 now... she was born just "the other day"...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2010)

Great senior shots and your baby is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## dcketcham (Oct 27, 2010)

very nice set

love the baby shot

the bw senior shot works great


----------

